# Mingo vs Red Snapper



## Sedge (Apr 30, 2012)

How can you tell the difference between a red snapper and a mingo? I believe that mingos have a darker red along the dorsal, but I'm unsure. How can you tell the difference between the two?


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

It's very easy. Mingos are shaped like footballs. Snapper get much larger. They're usually about the same color.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Also look at the eyes, plus mingos always seem a brighter red.


----------

